# 18650 Battery Wraps



## VapingSquid (17/5/16)

Anyone have any battery wraps?

Dropped my RX200, batteries fell out and got pretty eaten up and don't want to risk it.

Thanks!


----------



## MorneW (17/5/16)

@jl10101 PM me. I have a few I can spare for you


----------



## Frostbite (17/5/16)

Atomix has as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/5/16)

jl10101 said:


> Anyone have any battery wraps?
> 
> Dropped my RX200, batteries fell out and got pretty eaten up and don't want to risk it.
> 
> Thanks!


Vape Cartel has too (at least the CT store does). R1 each!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

